# Looking for info on stock 1.8t turbo



## SaivoMike (Jan 28, 2020)

So I’m new to the whole mk4 scene got an 02 gti just want to know what the max psi i can put through the stock turbo for a tune. I’m going to get a cold air intake and I’m opening up the exhaust then injectors are next before the tune but if i can get a decent amount of pressure through the stock turbo before upgrading i would rather do that


----------

